# Swing Trainers gimmick or good



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

Are the many golf trainers for sale, David Leadbetter, Momentus etc etc a waste of money ??
I am looking for something that actually helps me maintain a good swing after my lessons so i can it correct etc.

Any suggestions for swing trainers etc ?


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

my dad has the momentus with 2 joints. it seems to make sense with how you are suppose to use it and how its suppose to help... but i think some lessons would be a better way to go


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

gimmicks ...a teacher will help more ..and practice!!!!! if you think swinging one of those for 10-20 mins is going to help you your wrong...although the only swing thing i would suggest is a swing weight or those heavy yellow clubs to help you loosen up if you just half to buy one...swing weight helped me shorten my swing to parallel cuz if i went to far my swing became unbalanced etc so it made me shorten my swing to parallel to keep a balanced swing


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the medicus 2000 dual hinge, and for me it was worth the price of admision. I still swing it almost everyday to keep my swing in sync. It helped me with my tempo, and getting the club in the correct position through out my back swing


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a momentus. I like it for warming up and helping me stretch out. 

I knew Jim Sorenson (Momentus Inventor) when he was a teaching pro at Golf World (a driving range I worked at in Tulsa, OK). He was a pretty funny guy, not really funny ha, ha, but funny weird. Every day I would see him he would introduce himself to me as if we had never met. 

Anywho, I have one of the origional Momentus clubs that he was testing out. It didn't have a clubhead on the end of it or a yellow shaft. But it does weigh about 10lbs. It feels like you are swinging a sledge hammer.

After I had left Tulsa, I had never heard about Jim Sorenson again, then one day I went into a Nevada Bobs and there is this yellow weighted shafted iron. I thought someone had stolen Jim's idea, until I read the back of the tag that had his funny little grin on it. 

I am glad that he has done good. He was always trying one funny gimmick after another. One of his ideas was a 1-900 number where you could get updated golf scores. Now mind you this was before the golf channel and the internet. Still, I don't see how that was ever going to work out.

I think the momentus is good for strength and stretching, but I don't think you will suddenly be hitting it like they claim.

Another one I like are those hoola hoop looking things where you have to swing on plane. This definitely gives people a good idea of what a more correct swing plane is. But I have seen many people use them incorrectly.

I have tried those Swing Link things (David Leadbetter and Peter Jacobsen) where they fasten your arms to your body. I think it can give people that don't know how to make a shoulder turn a good idea of how to use your body to swing the club instead of just your hands and arms. But for anyone other than a beginner they don't make much sense as they put your arms in a very weird position.

But the best thing out there is a good Pro with good camera equipment and a few hundred balls a day.


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the honest replies, i have also just got the golf swinger course which seems to make sense.Anybody else tried or read it ??


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The only one I would give the nod to, is the momentus powe hittier. The weighted clubs help you ingrain a good swing. If your timing is off, you'll be off balance, but if it's right, you have a nice smooth finish. Really helps you get warmed up on the course. Plus, If you swign that thing long enough, your swing speed will increase a little.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I have a question, it isn't quite about swing trainers but it is about putting greens. I was just wondering if anyone had one and if it was worth the money.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

^^^^

I would just say practice your putting,

lining up the ball

correct grip

stance 

etc

then you'll get better


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I know that but I need somewhere to pratice so thats why I was wondering.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Most golf courses have practice greens that includes a putting green. If not just put on your carpet into a puting practice thing. The carpet kinda acts like the green


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Alright I will do that. As long as the carpet is as close to green as I will actually get.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I bought a swing trainer today. It is called "Inside Approach" Slice correction trainer By Golf Digest. I got out to use it a little today. It seems to help, even with pratice balls. I will write more about it after I see how it helps my swing with an actual golf ball. Here is a link about the product if anyone would like Review: Inside Approach


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Well I have a question, it isn't quite about swing trainers but it is about putting greens. I was just wondering if anyone had one and if it was worth the money.


I have an outdoor chipping/putting green in my backyard. If you play as much as I do, and you don't want to have to go to the course to practice, then yes it is a good idea. If you build one with real grass, be prepared to maintain it. It isn't the easiest thing in the world. Your probably talking about an indoor, carpet one right? Those are fine, but they tend to be a bit flat..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

What kind of grass did you use for it?


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

If you have a flat carpet then that is fine enough.. I have a practice green but I rarely use it as I dont like them.. They're quite expensive and I really dont recommend one just stick to a can at one end and put to it on the carpet.. Simple but affective


----------

